# Snuggles-a-thon



## Snowbody

We've all been horrified by what Snuggles went through at the shelter.:smcry: Was thinking we should try to do a targeted push to get money to AMA Rescue for him. :wub: Remember when Michelle did this a while back? We raised over $800 I believe. How about just $10 to help this poor baby. If you can send more, so much the better. If you can just send prayers, that's okay too. Here's the link:
American Maltese Association
And if you've already donated, just post it here. 
:wub::wub:​I'M SNUGGLING SNUGGLES:wub::wub:​


----------



## Snowbody

I just donated
:wub::wub:I'M SNUGGLING SNUGGLES:wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Yeah,great idea, we did a 10 for 100 push to raise the $1000 prize amount,we couldn't get for AMA during a shelter challenge. I know we raised over $1000 goal...


If we can all donate ,just $10, more if you feel inclined.
It's only $10, the cost of a sandwich.. or a bagel and a coffee at Starbucks...


I already donated and I'm sure many have.

If someone,like Edie or whomever can keep track. We can do that.
They can keep us informed to where we are in donations!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet

oh what a great idea donated :chili::chili::chili::chili::wub::wub: praying for snuggles rayer:rayer:


----------



## Sylie

Done. Maybe my sleep won't be as troubled tonight.


----------



## plenty pets 20

This group is sooo wonderful and generous to our rescue dogs. I cant Thank you all enough and Snuggles can't either. :aktion033: I hope you know I only come to you for the very Special dogs that touch our hearts and we want to go the extra miles to help them. Snuggles reminds me of Hope and his will to live. 
I will keep track of the amounts donated and give you the final number.
Anything helps and puts the money back into the Rescue fund for another dog. NOT one dime of AMA Rescue funds goes to anything other then the health care of our Rescues. All grooming and food for the dogs, comes out of our Fosters own pockets. So we have no one getting paid administrator fee's or going into anyone's pocket except the vets. 
Your monies are well spent and all for the Rescues.
Edie


----------



## Maglily

I donated too. 
I didn't put on my original donation that it was for Snuggles but I emailed back, quoted my receipt # and asked that it be used for him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Donated!!!


----------



## kathym

I just Donated.....:chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

plenty pets 20 said:


> This group is sooo wonderful and generous to our rescue dogs. I cant Thank you all enough and Snuggles can't either. :aktion033: I hope you know I only come to you for the very Special dogs that touch our hearts and we want to go the extra miles to help them. Snuggles reminds me of Hope and his will to live.
> I will keep track of the amounts donated and give you the final number.
> Anything helps and puts the money back into the Rescue fund for another dog. NOT one dime of AMA Rescue funds goes to anything other then the health care of our Rescues. All grooming and food for the dogs, comes out of our Fosters own pockets. So we have no one getting paid administrator fee's or going into anyone's pocket except the vets.
> Your monies are well spent and all for the Rescues.
> Edie


 
This is why I think,we donate to AMa and SCMR and others and not HSUS because we know for sure money goes to fluffs and not to greedy politicians and administration costs...

I love this forum!:wub:


----------



## MoonDog

I just donated and I'm sure I will again from time to time. My heart breaks for Snuggles and I pray he will soon recover and live the life all fluffs deserve.

:wub::wub:I'M SNUGGLING SNUGGLES:wub::wub:​


----------



## elly

Mercedes just donated:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou

I donated $20 this morning for sweet Snuggles. Been thinking of him all day long. I did not reference on my paypal that it was for Snuggles. Do I need to do anything in particular to make sure it goes for him? As long as it goes to help any malt in need I"ll be happy, but Snuggles was my motivation for today's donation.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Just donated!


----------



## Johita

Just dontated. Praying for Snuggles.


----------



## Snowbody

You all are THE best!! It's making my heart feel better. Now if it would just work on my ribs


----------



## romeo&juliet

Snowbody said:


> You all are THE best!! It's making my heart feel better. Now if it would just work on my ribs


 


:wub::wub: thank you for the suggestion :wub::wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet

Snowbody said:


> You all are THE best!! It's making my heart feel better. Now if it would just work on my ribs


 
Oh God wheres my manners hope you feel better :thumbsup:


----------



## kathym

Snowbody said:


> You all are THE best!! It's making my heart feel better. Now if it would just work on my ribs


 
Sue i just posted this on FB ...I do not know how to do a link for AMA hope it gets shared along...
Im also feeling better could not work today but this did the trick :thumbsup:


----------



## Bibu

We donated this morning! :thumbsup:

When I heard that his name was Snuggles, it reminded me of the little Snuggles softener bear!!! So sweet and tender!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Kathleen

What a great idea! Thanks for starting this Susan, and I hope that you feel better soon. I just donated too.
There are so many kind hearted members here. If we each just donate a little, it will really add up:thumbsup:


----------



## kathym

Suzan put the link up for me on my FB wall...


----------



## mom2bijou

Just got another small amount. $8 from my Mother. Just sent that in as well!


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:thumbsup: Susan Just donated...


----------



## michellerobison

kathym said:


> Sue i just posted this on FB ...I do not know how to do a link for AMA hope it gets shared along...
> Im also feeling better could not work today but this did the trick :thumbsup:


When you post a new post,just copy and paste,the link should just show up and then hit share. There's also a link option w/ a pin on it on FB,just click on it and paste the copied link and it will work. That's what I did.

Hope that helps,thanks so much!


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> Yeah,great idea, we did a 10 for 100 push to raise the $1000 prize amount,we couldn't get for AMA during a shelter challenge. I know we raised over $1000 goal...
> 
> 
> If we can all donate ,just $10, more if you feel inclined.
> It's only $10, the cost of a sandwich.. or a bagel and a coffee at Starbucks...
> 
> 
> I already donated and I'm sure many have.
> 
> If someone,like Edie or whomever can keep track. We can do that.
> They can keep us informed to where we are in donations!!!!


Michelle - this was one of those cases that really brought 10 for 100 back. Thanks for coming up with it then.


romeo&juliet said:


> oh what a great idea donated :chili::chili::chili::chili::wub::wub: praying for snuggles rayer:rayer:


Thanks so much for the donation and the prayers, Ursula :wub:


Sylie said:


> Done. Maybe my sleep won't be as troubled tonight.


Thanks, Sylvia for all your caring. :wub:


plenty pets 20 said:


> This group is sooo wonderful and generous to our rescue dogs. I cant Thank you all enough and Snuggles can't either. :aktion033: I hope you know I only come to you for the very Special dogs that touch our hearts and we want to go the extra miles to help them. Snuggles reminds me of Hope and his will to live.
> I will keep track of the amounts donated and give you the final number.
> Anything helps and puts the money back into the Rescue fund for another dog. NOT one dime of AMA Rescue funds goes to anything other then the health care of our Rescues. All grooming and food for the dogs, comes out of our Fosters own pockets. So we have no one getting paid administrator fee's or going into anyone's pocket except the vets.
> Your monies are well spent and all for the Rescues.
> Edie


Edie -- how do we love AMA? Let me count the ways...no there are way too many. You're all so amazing this is the least we can do. I know a lot of us are sharing this drive on FB as well. Hope this helps and again, thanks a million for all the caring, heart and hard work. All of you in rescue are our shining stars.


Maglily said:


> I donated too.
> I didn't put on my original donation that it was for Snuggles but I emailed back, quoted my receipt # and asked that it be used for him.


Great, Brenda. I think Edie will be keeping track and will let us know how we do.:wub:


bellaratamaltese said:


> Donated!!!


Stacy - thanks so much. :wub:


kathym said:


> I just Donated.....:chili::chili:


Thanks, Kathy. I see you posted on FB and got the link up. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

Kathleen said:


> What a great idea! Thanks for starting this Susan, and I hope that you feel better soon. I just donated too.
> There are so many kind hearted members here. If we each just donate a little, it will really add up:thumbsup:


Kathleen - thank you so much. I see that you're a new member too. This is just a part of what SM is truly all about -- the best group of people with the best in mind for all Maltese... from our spoiled ones to those in need. :wub:


mom2bijou said:


> Just got another small amount. $8 from my Mother. Just sent that in as well!


Thanks, Tammy. Love your mom too. :wub::wub:


Silkmalteselover said:


> :thumbsup: Susan Just donated...


Jeanne - thanks so much. It's so appreciated. :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me

I donated first thing this morning. I couldn't get poor Snuggles out of my mind ever since I first read his story. I wish I could do more than donate.


----------



## SLP21

:smcry:Just donated to snuggles, the video of him just broke my heart!


----------



## Snowbody

MoonDog said:


> I just donated and I'm sure I will again from time to time. My heart breaks for Snuggles and I pray he will soon recover and live the life all fluffs deserve.
> 
> :wub::wub:I'M SNUGGLING SNUGGLES:wub::wub:​


Gosh - I got myself lost in the thread and skipped page 2. Must be the pain from the ribs, or the meds. Hmmm does Advil cause you to forget things? No, huh? Didn't think so. :blush: 
Robin, thanks so much. They certainly do deserve to live the lives we give our beloved pets. :wub:


elly said:


> Mercedes just donated:wub:


Thanks, Cathy and Mercedes. :wub::wub:


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Just donated!


Thanks so much, Linda. Can't wait to see you on Thursday. :chili::chili:


Johita said:


> Just dontated. Praying for Snuggles.


Edith, thanks so much for the donation and the prayers. Our little ones are so blessed to have us. We just have to reach our arms out a little wider to embrace the rest. :grouphug:


Bibu said:


> We donated this morning! :thumbsup:
> 
> When I heard that his name was Snuggles, it reminded me of the little Snuggles softener bear!!! So sweet and tender!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Cory - thanks so very much. And yes, all I could think of is Snuggles the little soft white bear. Geez - and I guess he isn't really white but kind of yellow. :blink: These logos are so ingrained in our memories. Funny story - this weekend my friend was with us and suddenly said that Tyler reminded her of Teddy SnoCrop a little puppet in their orange juice commercials. Boy, am I dating myself, and her, here. :brownbag: I couldn't remember the little white dog so looked it up. Early 1950's and it was a tiny polar bear cartoon figure with a little smile. Sort of Malty-ishif you were sort of visually challenged. :innocent: Funny how these images stay with us. Anyone else out there remember SnoCrop canned orange juice??? Maybe it was an East Coast thing.


romeo&juliet said:


> Oh God wheres my manners hope you feel better :thumbsup:


Ursula - don't worry. The important thing here is Snuggles, not "Don't come near me and touch my rib-bles." Ouch :w00t:


Bailey&Me said:


> I donated first thing this morning. I couldn't get poor Snuggles out of my mind ever since I first read his story. I wish I could do more than donate.


Nida, thanks so much. I keep thinking of him too and what he endured to get to that condition. Sends chills through me. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I just donated for precious Snuggles.:wub:

I'm not sure how to express this ... But, I did make a donation to the Veterinary Care Center where Daisy was treated. And, I had stipulated that if any money was left over ... that it be specifically used for the care of any incoming AMA rescues. This donation for Snuggles, however, was sent directly to AMA. I do have to email PayPal (yes, I just signed on PP for you guys ... even though I worry about identify theft) a request that the donation goes to the Snuggle fund. Anyway, although this donation is specifically for Snuggle's care ... Please don't think I never donate if I don't post on every thread that requests a donation. I do appreciate that we are trying our best to save Snuggles and provide him with the happy life he deserved from day one. 

Also, I am like Erin ... I donate to our local shelters and animals causes, too. And, to charities like the AHA, Breast Cancer, and MS ... Because without we 
mommies and daddies surviving these human diseases ...how could we take the best of care for our own fluff babies.:wub::wub:

My prayers and love are now with Snuggles, too. Bless his precious heart.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I just couldn't bring myself to watch the video of Snuggles because this is a really a emotional time of year for me. On September 4, 1997, I lost my oldest son in a car wreck while he was on his way home from a university night class. Daniel was as much an animal lover as me. We 'patched up' more than one stray dog that he brought home.

So, in memory of Daniel, Madison, Axel and Paxton, some of the most blessed pups in the world, donated $50 to Snuggles' care. 

Maybe when Snuggles is all better, I can watch the video.

You get all better, sweet little Snuggles! We're all pulling for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Madison's Mom said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to watch the video of Snuggles because this is a really a emotional time of year for me. On September 4, 1997, I lost my oldest son in a car wreck while he was on his way home from a university night class. Daniel was as much an animal lover as me. We 'patched up' more than one stray dog that he brought home.
> 
> So, in memory of Daniel, Madison, Axel and Paxton, some of the most blessed pups in the world, donated $50 to Snuggles' care.
> 
> Maybe when Snuggles is all better, I can watch the video.
> 
> You get all better, sweet little Snuggles! We're all pulling for you.


Oh, Glenda, I am so sorry about your son. What a lovely tribute to your beloved son with your donation for Snuggles.:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody

SLP21 said:


> :smcry:Just donated to snuggles, the video of him just broke my heart!


Thanks so much for donating. :wub: I know that this is going to help so much.


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I just donated for precious Snuggles.:wub:
> 
> I'm not sure how to express this ... But, I did make a donation to the Veterinary Care Center where Daisy was treated. And, I had stipulated that if any money was left over ... that it be specifically used for the care of any incoming AMA rescues. This donation for Snuggles, however, was sent directly to AMA. I do have to email PayPal (yes, I just signed on PP for you guys ... even though I worry about identify theft) a request that the donation goes to the Snuggle fund. Anyway, although this donation is specifically for Snuggle's care ... Please don't think I never donate if I don't post on every thread that requests a donation. I do appreciate that we are trying our best to save Snuggles and provide him with the happy life he deserved from day one.
> 
> Also, I am like Erin ... I donate to our local shelters and animals causes, too. And, to charities like the AHA, Breast Cancer, and MS ... Because without we
> mommies and daddies surviving these human diseases ...how could we take the best of care for our own fluff babies.:wub::wub:
> 
> My prayers and love are now with Snuggles, too. Bless his precious heart.


Marie - you have been amazing through Daisy's whole ordeal and your donations to her veterinary care was so wonderful. We all know you have the biggest heart in the world and care so much for those in need -- pets and people. I know that many here don't post about donating but donate just the same. I usually do for AMA, NCMR and SCMR just when I feel like it (which is often) but especially when a certain story moves me, like Gypsy last year. 

And I know that money is very tight these days and that we have a lot of charities that we support, so if there are those who can't give right now, prayers are every bit as important. What's important is to do something, anything to make a difference and to spread the word. :grouphug: And i still keep buying lottery tix hoping that one day I'll win enough to really help those in need without any thoughts or worries. And I mean this honestly. 


Madison's Mom said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to watch the video of Snuggles because this is a really a emotional time of year for me. On September 4, 1997, I lost my oldest son in a car wreck while he was on his way home from a university night class. Daniel was as much an animal lover as me. We 'patched up' more than one stray dog that he brought home.
> 
> So, in memory of Daniel, Madison, Axel and Paxton, some of the most blessed pups in the world, donated $50 to Snuggles' care.
> 
> Maybe when Snuggles is all better, I can watch the video.
> 
> You get all better, sweet little Snuggles! We're all pulling for you.


Glenda - I'm so very sorry. Having a son, I just can't imagine losing one, especially at a young age. So devastating.:smcry: I know that Danel is looking down and saying, "Yeah, Mom. That's my mom," knowing that you're trying to help Snuggles with your generous donation. I love that you're making him feel proud in heaven. :grouphug:
And I know that the video is very hard to watch. We usually see the opposite where they're in deplorable condition and then we see the after shots. Well this went from a not so bad "before," to a horrible "during" and we're praying for a much better "after". rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Once again, I am overwhelmed by the generous hearts you all have. Please rest assured that all the monies being sent to AMA will be spent on Snuggles and he will lack for nothing. His first vet bill for the first Emergency 24hrs was a little over $1,000. He was moved to another 24hr. emergency vet care that gives us rescue rates and that bill for the next two days was $1500.00. He continues to improve and is walking around now, pooping and "Oh Happy Day" able to eat food instead of baby food now. I think he will come back fast, being young (3yrs) and getting excellant care in our Rescue Coordinators home who is a retired nurse (Judy). Once we feel he is totally stable he will return to the home of the lady that first pulled him and was going to foster. She is also a nurse, so he will be in top hands for as long as we have him in rescue. He still requires antibiotics and inhalation therapy. Good thing he has young lungs and a strong heart. 
Its amazing how fast we can go through funds having just a few dogs that have had major illness's or injuries. We have had more then our share this year and still have more dogs to save. Bless you all for you kind hearts and helping us to help save the rescues. Edie


----------



## Snowbody

plenty pets 20 said:


> Once again, I am overwhelmed by the generous hearts you all have. Please rest assured that all the monies being sent to AMA will be spent on Snuggles and he will lack for nothing. His first vet bill for the first Emergency 24hrs was a little over $1,000. He was moved to another 24hr. emergency vet care that gives us rescue rates and that bill for the next two days was $1500.00. He continues to improve and is walking around now, pooping and "Oh Happy Day" able to eat food instead of baby food now. I think he will come back fast, being young (3yrs) and getting excellant care in our Rescue Coordinators home who is a retired nurse (Judy). Once we feel he is totally stable he will return to the home of the lady that first pulled him and was going to foster. She is also a nurse, so he will be in top hands for as long as we have him in rescue. He still requires antibiotics and inhalation therapy. Good thing he has young lungs and a strong heart.
> Its amazing how fast we can go through funds having just a few dogs that have had major illness's or injuries. We have had more then our share this year and still have more dogs to save. Bless you all for you kind hearts and helping us to help save the rescues. Edie


:smcry::smcry: Talk amongst yourselves. I'm ferklempt and crying. This is such good news. :chili::chili: Go, Snuggles, go.


----------



## aprilb

plenty pets 20 said:


> Once again, I am overwhelmed by the generous hearts you all have. Please rest assured that all the monies being sent to AMA will be spent on Snuggles and he will lack for nothing. His first vet bill for the first Emergency 24hrs was a little over $1,000. He was moved to another 24hr. emergency vet care that gives us rescue rates and that bill for the next two days was $1500.00. He continues to improve and is walking around now, pooping and "Oh Happy Day" able to eat food instead of baby food now. I think he will come back fast, being young (3yrs) and getting excellant care in our Rescue Coordinators home who is a retired nurse (Judy). Once we feel he is totally stable he will return to the home of the lady that first pulled him and was going to foster. She is also a nurse, so he will be in top hands for as long as we have him in rescue. He still requires antibiotics and inhalation therapy. Good thing he has young lungs and a strong heart.
> Its amazing how fast we can go through funds having just a few dogs that have had major illness's or injuries. We have had more then our share this year and still have more dogs to save. Bless you all for you kind hearts and helping us to help save the rescues. Edie


I just donated, Edie. Please save Snuggles!:wub:


----------



## aprilb

God bless you, dear Sue and thanks for bringing this to our attention.:crying::wub: 

:wub::wub: I'm Snuggling Snuggles:wub::wub:


----------



## smlcm

Madison's Mom said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to watch the video of Snuggles because this is a really a emotional time of year for me. On September 4, 1997, I lost my oldest son in a car wreck while he was on his way home from a university night class. Daniel was as much an animal lover as me. We 'patched up' more than one stray dog that he brought home.
> 
> So, in memory of Daniel, Madison, Axel and Paxton, some of the most blessed pups in the world, donated $50 to Snuggles' care.
> 
> Maybe when Snuggles is all better, I can watch the video.
> 
> You get all better, sweet little Snuggles! We're all pulling for you.


Dear Glenda,
What a huge heart you have and it speaks of your love for your son. If I could take just one ounce of your heartbreak away, as a stranger I would gladly do it. All I can offer is my thoughts and my thanks that you have shown me the meaning of true strength and grace in the face of great loss. 

love Bronwyne


----------



## revakb2

Thank you Sue for starting the coordinated effort to pay for Snuggles care. I just sent in my donation.

I'M SNUGGLING SNUGGLES


----------



## poochie2

Just got home and this is the first thread I am reading.
I am in Canada, can I still donate..?......I really want to.

Jenna


----------



## RudyRoo

Sue you are so sweet to organize this, and all while you are hurting yourself! Feel better!

I just wanted to say that *I am* donating as well, but I can't do it until Friday because I'm a broke grad student with just enough money for groceries until I get paid. Working endless hours for free is awesome!!!:angry: (and don't worry, I have grown very fond of PB&J sandwiches :thumbsup All jokes aside, you can be rest assured that I will donate to that sweet boy. It's the only way I can help right now, but sooner or later I will have a space large enough to help foster. That is my goal! 

Snuggles, you keep fighting Mr.!


----------



## SLP21

poochie2 said:


> Just got home and this is the first thread I am reading.
> I am in Canada, can I still donate..?......I really want to.
> 
> Jenna


 
I'm from Canada and I donated by pay pal :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody

aprilb said:


> God bless you, dear Sue and thanks for bringing this to our attention.:crying::wub:
> 
> :wub::wub: I'm Snuggling Snuggles:wub::wub:


April, thank you so much. I know how devoted you are to our little ones. :wub:


smlcm said:


> Dear Glenda,
> What a huge heart you have and it speaks of your love for your son. If I could take just one ounce of your heartbreak away, as a stranger I would gladly do it. All I can offer is my thoughts and my thanks that you have shown me the meaning of true strength and grace in the face of great loss.
> 
> love Bronwyne


Abolutesly, Bronwyne. :grouphug: 


revakb2 said:


> Thank you Sue for starting the coordinated effort to pay for Snuggles care. I just sent in my donation.
> 
> I'M SNUGGLING SNUGGLES


You're welcome, Reva. Thanks so much for taking part in it, dear friend. :wub:


poochie2 said:


> Just got home and this is the first thread I am reading.
> I am in Canada, can I still donate..?......I really want to.
> 
> Jenna


Jenna - I'm sure you can. If you hit the donate button on their website you can pick PayPal and that's easy and world wide. Otherwise you could always send them a check. Thanks so much for helping those in our country. :wub:


RudyRoo said:


> Sue you are so sweet to organize this, and all while you are hurting yourself! Feel better!
> 
> I just wanted to say that *I am* donating as well, but I can't do it until Friday because I'm a broke grad student with just enough money for groceries until I get paid. Working endless hours for free is awesome!!!:angry: (and don't worry, I have grown very fond of PB&J sandwiches :thumbsup All jokes aside, you can be rest assured that I will donate to that sweet boy. It's the only way I can help right now, but sooner or later I will have a space large enough to help foster. That is my goal!
> 
> Snuggles, you keep fighting Mr.!


Leigh - that's just the sweetest thing. I know that students really are struggling to make ends meet (although I know it's true of every sector these days :huh but every little bit adds up so do what you feel comfortable with. It's the caring that really makes the difference. :wub:


----------



## Maglily

poochie2 said:


> Just got home and this is the first thread I am reading.
> I am in Canada, can I still donate..?......I really want to.
> 
> Jenna


 
Yes, I am in Canada too, you can easily pay by credit card or pay pal.


----------



## beckinwolf

I just couldn't help but donate a little. I can't believe that "shelter" is still allowed to operate. You'd think they'd be inspected by some agency or something and fail miserably, but I guess no one cares enough to do anything about it around there. So so very sad and disgusting. 

:wub::wub: I'm Snuggling Snuggles:wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2

I just DONATED right now using Paypal. :thumbsup: It feels really good to send money to a worthy cause.
Jenna:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

beckinwolf said:


> I just couldn't help but donate a little. I can't believe that "shelter" is still allowed to operate. You'd think they'd be inspected by some agency or something and fail miserably, but I guess no one cares enough to do anything about it around there. So so very sad and disgusting.
> 
> :wub::wub: I'm Snuggling Snuggles:wub::wub:


Thanks so much Becky. You would think there would be some oversight of the shelters but apparently not in some of them. Thanks for donating. :wub:


poochie2 said:


> I just DONATED right now using Paypal. :thumbsup: It feels really good to send money to a worthy cause.
> Jenna:wub:


You did it!! Thanks so much, Jenny. :thumbsup: Glad PayPal worked out. It is an easy way to do business. I know that Marie just joined it. I've found it to be quite secure.


----------



## pammy4501

Just donated to Snuggles via the AMA. I hope the AMA knows how much SM members love and support the breed!!


----------



## allheart

plenty pets 20 said:


> This group is sooo wonderful and generous to our rescue dogs. I cant Thank you all enough and Snuggles can't either. :aktion033: I hope you know I only come to you for the very Special dogs that touch our hearts and we want to go the extra miles to help them. Snuggles reminds me of Hope and his will to live.
> I will keep track of the amounts donated and give you the final number.
> Anything helps and puts the money back into the Rescue fund for another dog. NOT one dime of AMA Rescue funds goes to anything other then the health care of our Rescues. All grooming and food for the dogs, comes out of our Fosters own pockets. So we have no one getting paid administrator fee's or going into anyone's pocket except the vets.
> Your monies are well spent and all for the Rescues.
> Edie


 
Hi dear Edie, it's Christine, there is also a Sungglethon going on Facebook as well. They were right there for sweet Daisy, and are doing the same for Snuggles. Many hugs, Edie, Christine


----------



## Snowbody

pammy4501 said:


> Just donated to Snuggles via the AMA. I hope the AMA knows how much SM members love and support the breed!!


Oh Pam, they definitely do. If you look through the thread you'll see a couple of posts from Edie thanking us all and with a very encouraging update. Also with how much the vet bills are. :w00t: That's why we're doing this. For Snuggles.


allheart said:


> Hi dear Edie, it's Christine, there is also a Sungglethon going on Facebook as well. They were right there for sweet Daisy, and are doing the same for Snuggles. Many hugs, Edie, Christine


Christine - I'm so happy this has crossed over to FB. I posted it on my FB page earlier today and am hoping more people will see it tonight. :wub:


----------



## allheart

Snowbody said:


> Oh Pam, they definitely do. If you look through the thread you'll see a couple of posts from Edie thanking us all and with a very encouraging update. Also with how much the vet bills are. :w00t: That's why we're doing this. For Snuggles.
> 
> Christine - I'm so happy this has crossed over to FB. I posted it on my FB page earlier today and am hoping more people will see it tonight. :wub:


 
It's all over Facebook, I even posted a pic of poor snuggles  I felt so bad in doing that, as their hearts were already torn about Daisy. As a matter of fact, someone just posted in the group Maltese Lovers, if Daisy is available for adoption. Guess I should contact Edie to find out. There are other groups on Facebook involved as well. Bless them. This little boy deserves all the outpouring of love and donations.

Oh dear me. This poor baby boy, but with people all over the place being touched by this special boy, another miracle is on it's way. Dear God please.


----------



## The A Team

ahhh, this is killing me. :smilie_tischkante: I just paid a bill thru pay pal and cleaned out my account!!! I did move more funds over to it, but it'll take a few days to hit.....


----------



## kathym

We all know how much Vet bills are in the past few months i lost count on what i have spent and believe me i'm not a rich woman but i did what i had to do for my Baci..
When i think of how we all treat of fluffs and to think that these poor baby's went into the wrong home to wind up in a shelter or on the street for the life of can not ever understand...
One day at a time and one dog at a time we can make a difference ..
Kathy and Baci 
AGAIN GOD BLESS OUR EARTH ANGELS FOR WALKING THE WALK...


----------



## smlcm

The A Team said:


> ahhh, this is killing me. :smilie_tischkante: I just paid a bill thru pay pal and cleaned out my account!!! I did move more funds over to it, but it'll take a few days to hit.....


Never feel that way. Supporting rescue in spirit and spreading the word of compassion to all our companion animals is the point here. Everyone does what they can. If you adopt a rescue one day or refer a friend to adopting a rescued Maltese then that will be priceless!


----------



## MalteseJane

I just donated. I did not see a place where to mention Snuggles but in the end it does not matter, it will be used where it is most needed.


----------



## kathym

smlcm said:


> Never feel that way. Supporting rescue in spirit and spreading the word of compassion to all our companion animals is the point here. Everyone does what they can. If you adopt a rescue one day or refer a friend to adopting a rescued Maltese then that will be priceless!


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:Well said...


----------



## Barb and the boys

I just donated through PayPal, :chili: but I couldn't find a spot to put for Snuggles.

Do I need to send them an email or will it go to the general rescue fund?


----------



## Snowbody

The A Team said:


> ahhh, this is killing me. :smilie_tischkante: I just paid a bill thru pay pal and cleaned out my account!!! I did move more funds over to it, but it'll take a few days to hit.....


Oh, Pat. Don't worry. :smootch: I know that your love is radiating right out to Snuggles. :wub: I guess I have a different type of PayPal. It's just linked to one of my credit cards and I just okay it if I want it used. 


kathym said:


> We all know how much Vet bills are in the past few months i lost count on what i have spent and believe me i'm not a rich woman but i did what i had to do for my Baci..
> When i think of how we all treat of fluffs and to think that these poor baby's went into the wrong home to wind up in a shelter or on the street for the life of can not ever understand...
> One day at a time and one dog at a time we can make a difference ..
> Kathy and Baci
> AGAIN GOD BLESS OUR EARTH ANGELS FOR WALKING THE WALK...


I couldn't agree more Kathy. I keep thinking "But for the grace of God go our loved little ones." And I know that those in rescue are the true heroes in this world. :wub:


smlcm said:


> Never feel that way. Supporting rescue in spirit and spreading the word of compassion to all our companion animals is the point here. Everyone does what they can. If you adopt a rescue one day or refer a friend to adopting a rescued Maltese then that will be priceless!


Absolutely, Bron. At one point my son was going to a private school, because of a health issue, where there were many very rich parents. We were not. But I was always the one chairing committees, welcoming new families and going on field trips not forking over big money. The director of the school always made sure I knew that my role was just as important. And the same is true here. We all do what we can...it's all important. :grouphug:


MalteseJane said:


> I just donated. I did not see a place where to mention Snuggles but in the end it does not matter, it will be used where it is most needed.


Thanks so much, Janine. Edie knows that we're doing this Snuggles-a-thon so she knows these funds are going toward him. Of course if there was any left over, there are so many other Maltese to help as well. :wub:


----------



## KAG

Donated. Thanks Sue. Praying for a speedy recovery for you.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Snowbody

Barb and the boys said:


> I just donated through PayPal, :chili: but I couldn't find a spot to put for Snuggles.
> 
> Do I need to send them an email or will it go to the general rescue fund?


Thanks so much, Barb. Edie knows that we're raising the money for Snuggles. She'll let us know how we're doing. :hugging:


----------



## cyndrae

I just donated. Way to go Snuggles!!


----------



## Madison's Mom

smlcm said:


> Dear Glenda,
> What a huge heart you have and it speaks of your love for your son. If I could take just one ounce of your heartbreak away, as a stranger I would gladly do it. All I can offer is my thoughts and my thanks that you have shown me the meaning of true strength and grace in the face of great loss.
> 
> love Bronwyne





Snowbody said:


> Glenda - I'm so very sorry. Having a son, I just can't imagine losing one, especially at a young age. So devastating.:smcry: I know that Danel is looking down and saying, "Yeah, Mom. That's my mom," knowing that you're trying to help Snuggles with your generous donation. I love that you're making him feel proud in heaven. :grouphug:
> And I know that the video is very hard to watch. We usually see the opposite where they're in deplorable condition and then we see the after shots. Well this went from a not so bad "before," to a horrible "during" and we're praying for a much better "after". rayer:


Thank you, ladies. When I lost Daniel, my entire world changed. I never thought I'd allow myself to have another pet because I didn't think my heart could handle it if/when I lost them. However, a little Maltese named Memphis, my grandpuppy, helped me open up my heart to these precious babies. Madison, Axel, and Paxton bring me so much joy. 

I do not understand how people can mistreat these little helpless babies, who only want to give their love and loyalty to their human. I wish I could do more to help. Thanks so much for organizing this drive. Such an excellent idea!


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> Donated. Thanks Sue. Praying for a speedy recovery for you.
> xoxoxoxooxox


Thanks, Kerry. You're the best. And as you can see, I seem to be able to move my left hand fingers. If I only didn't feel like there was a spear in my chest for 1/2 the day I'd be fine. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: I am getting better until I do something stupid like move.


cyndrae said:


> I just donated. Way to go Snuggles!!


Thanks, so much Cindy. I think Snuggles knows we're all here rooting for him.:wub:


Madison's Mom said:


> Thank you, ladies. When I lost Daniel, my entire world changed. I never thought I'd allow myself to have another pet because I didn't think my heart could handle it if/when I lost them. However, a little Maltese named Memphis, my grandpuppy, helped me open up my heart to these precious babies. Madison, Axel, and Paxton bring me so much joy.
> 
> I do not understand how people can mistreat these little helpless babies, who only want to give their love and loyalty to their human. I wish I could do more to help. Thanks so much for organizing this drive. Such an excellent idea!


Thanks so much, Glenda. These fluffs have such a healing power for us. But I guess there are hearts that even they can't get through, who would take a dog's love and return it with abuse or abandonment. You're doing so much already. This is like an epidemic especially with the economy the way it is, but we do what we can, even if it's one dog at a time.


----------



## angel's mom

Angel & I gladly added our donation also. This is spreading like a wildfire. Isn't it wonderful!


----------



## Snowbody

angel's mom said:


> Angel & I gladly added our donation also. This is spreading like a wildfire. Isn't it wonderful!


Lynne - I want to thank you and Angel for helping Snuggles.:smootch: Yes, it's so wonderful. :thumbsup: Though a lot of my FB friends are SM friends so it doesn't look like I'm getting anywhere with that post since so many here have given. Hoping to tap into my non-Maltese friends.


----------



## socalyte

I donated to the AMA rescue but didn't put for Snuggles as it didn't dawn on me to do so. I'm sure those who can will donate-- I know it breaks everyone's heart to read his story.


----------



## Bibu

Sue, I requested your friendship on FB 2-3 weeks ago. Would it be ok if you accept my friend request so that I can share the Snuggleathon on FB with my contacts? You may not have recognized me because its under my full name. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

smlcm said:


> Never feel that way. Supporting rescue in spirit and spreading the word of compassion to all our companion animals is the point here. Everyone does what they can. If you adopt a rescue one day or refer a friend to adopting a rescued Maltese then that will be priceless!


Amen.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

angel's mom said:


> Angel & I gladly added our donation also. This is spreading like a wildfire. Isn't it wonderful!


(((((((( Hi Lynne! ))))))) :tender: 

Yes, I feel the same way ... it is wonderful how so many people have come together to help yet another precious fluff, like Snuggles, have a chance to have a happy and healthy life with people who will love and cherish him.

I have been thinking about Oprah's Angel Network ... the history of how it began. It all started with a little girl, Nora, who started a project with her young friends called ... the Penny Harvest. She and her friends raised $1,000 to donate to charities. Oprah being inspired by Nora's story ... asked her viewers to send in "spare change" to help others. $ 3.5 million was raised from change alone!!! 

I was so touched by Daisy's story and how all of us came together in so many ways to help her. And, now precious Snuggles. It's like we have our own Angel Network for AMA. :wub::wub:

I am so proud to be part of the SM family. :wub::wub:


----------



## LinzFair

Donated !


----------



## Snowbody

socalyte said:


> I donated to the AMA rescue but didn't put for Snuggles as it didn't dawn on me to do so. I'm sure those who can will donate-- I know it breaks everyone's heart to read his story.


Thanks so much, Jackie. After seeing what medical treatment you needed for Cozette's leg, I know this really touched home for you - to help another Maltese on the road to health. :wub: How is she doing? Still rehabing or not?


Bibu said:


> Sue, I requested your friendship on FB 2-3 weeks ago. Would it be ok if you accept my friend request so that I can share the Snuggleathon on FB with my contacts? You may not have recognized me because its under my full name. Thanks! :thumbsup:


Thanks, Cory. Yup, just looked at friend requests and realized I didn't know that was you.:blush: Just friended you. I keep getting some sort of FB marketplace link to someone who keeps selling Maltese puppies :angry:and so I'm very careful now who I friend even if they have a Maltese in their pictures. 


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> (((((((( Hi Lynne! ))))))) :tender:
> 
> Yes, I feel the same way ... it is wonderful how so many people have come together to help yet another precious fluff, like Snuggles, have a chance to have a happy and healthy life with people who will love and cherish him.
> 
> I have been thinking about Oprah's Angel Network ... the history of how it began. It all started with a little girl, Nora, who started a project with her young friends called ... the Penny Harvest. She and her friends raised $1,000 to donate to charities. Oprah being inspired by Nora's story ... asked her viewers to send in "spare change" to help others. $ 3.5 million was raised from change alone!!!
> 
> I was so touched by Daisy's story and how all of us came together in so many ways to help her. And, now precious Snuggles. It's like we have our own Angel Network for AMA. :wub::wub:
> 
> I am so proud to be part of the SM family. :wub::wub:


Angels indeed, Marie. :wub::wub:


LinzFair said:


> Donated !


Thanks so much, Lindsey. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Edie - any numbers yet?? Hoping we're doing well. rayer:


----------



## The A Team

:chili:OK, I'm in....just donated!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

The A Team said:


> :chili:OK, I'm in....just donated!!!!


Oh, Pat. Is Stan's wallet a little lighter this a.m.? :HistericalSmiley: Love you, girlfriend. Give your crew some extra kisses from Tyler and I this morning. :smootch:


----------



## The A Team

smlcm said:


> If you adopt a rescue one day or refer a friend to adopting a rescued Maltese then that will be priceless!


 
I do have a rescue....I adopted my yorkie from a puppy mill as an adult, he's got many "issues" still, but he's a happy boy, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## njdrake

I donated last night. This breaks my heart.
There's so many that need help its overwhelming but I have to make myself focus and think "one dog at a time". I wish the neglect and abuse would stop but that's just a dream for all of us. All we can do is help when we can and TG for rescue and the wonderful people who put their hearts out there and help. 
I hope Snuggles is better in no time and finds a wonderful home. That's a lucky boy to have gotten out of that terrible place alive.


----------



## plenty pets 20

Wow, You guys are all amazing. As of this morning you all have raised a little over $1300.00. Some of that was from Facebook donations but know that was from all of you putting it on your facebook too. I see some more have come in and will add those on in a bit. 
You all work miracles. Snuggles thanks you. I will start another link as a happy update on Snuggles. Smiles, smiles, smiles, ..Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison

I put Snuggles on my FB and another FB forum and I know others did the same...
I know times are tough but I posted, if they can give $10,every little bit adds up.


----------



## romeo&juliet

plenty pets 20 said:


> Wow, You guys are all amazing. As of this morning you all have raised a little over $1300.00. Some of that was from Facebook donations but know that was from all of you putting it on your facebook too. I see some more have come in and will add those on in a bit.
> You all work miracles. Snuggles thanks you. I will start another link as a happy update on Snuggles. Smiles, smiles, smiles, ..Hugs,Edie


 
:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


SM and AMA ROCKSSSSSSSSS :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bibu

That is awesome news Edie!!! :chili: Everyones efforts are paying off!!!! Lets continue to spread the word and raise!!!


----------



## Snowbody

njdrake said:


> I donated last night. This breaks my heart.
> There's so many that need help its overwhelming but I have to make myself focus and think "one dog at a time". I wish the neglect and abuse would stop but that's just a dream for all of us. All we can do is help when we can and TG for rescue and the wonderful people who put their hearts out there and help.
> I hope Snuggles is better in no time and finds a wonderful home. That's a lucky boy to have gotten out of that terrible place alive.


Thanks so much, Jane. :wub: That's what I think too. One step at a time; one dog at a time; one victory at a time until they can all be saved.



plenty pets 20 said:


> Wow, You guys are all amazing. As of this morning you all have raised a little *over $1300.00.* Some of that was from Facebook donations but know that was from all of you putting it on your facebook too. I see some more have come in and will add those on in a bit.
> You all work miracles. Snuggles thanks you. I will start another link as a happy update on Snuggles. Smiles, smiles, smiles, ..Hugs,Edie


Edie -- what fabulous news. It's so incredible what the SM family can do when they work together. What a family we have here. :chili::chili: I know that we've all been putting out the word on FB so I'm sure that's where a lot of donations there have come from. You are right about smiles, smiles, smiles. I feel like we've gone from the lowest point yesterday to such a high today. Thank you, everyone. :smootch: But don't stop. I know Edie said the bills were for $2500 so we still have a ways to go. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody

Bump in case anyone missed it.


----------



## Snowbody

Thanking all who came here to donate. Please think about donating if you haven't already. Little bits add up as you can see. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou

$1300!!!! Great job everyone. Got the wonderful email update about Snuggles this morning. What a great way to start my day!


----------



## SuziLee

Just donated! So happy that Snuggles is doing better and blessed that I get to help (at least in a small way) with his recovery. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody

SuziLee said:


> Just donated! So happy that Snuggles is doing better and blessed that I get to help (at least in a small way) with his recovery. :aktion033:


Susan :ThankYou: so much for donating. I saw that this was your first post and how wonderful to join us and help out our rescues. :chili: How wonderful. I know you'll love it on SM. You have to go to the Intro section and introduce yourself and Duggy. :wub::wub: :Welcome 4: And we LOVE pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bumpity ... Bumping up! Opps ... I bumped my head!:w00t:

I am sooooo happy for Daisy and Snuggles!! Let's help them and others as much as we can.


----------



## bailey02

Donated today


----------



## Snowbody

bailey02 said:


> Donated today


Becky - thanks so much. :wub::wub: I know that Snuggles knows what we're all doing for him. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody

Edie - any update on the donation total so far? And how's Snuggles doing today? Tell Judy she has a lot of Aunts thinking about her Snuggles these days.


----------



## poochie2

It was so nice to get an email update on Snuggles. The pics break my heart how he came to be in that horrific condition. It should of never happened . So sad.
So happy he has a good life ahead of him. Yes I have donated and I will donate again. If I had a magical wand every fluff would be loved, clean and well taken care of. We have to do something to stop this.......this board is more than a "Spoiled Malltese" board it is a "Saving Maltese" board because of all the generous hearts:wub:
Jenna


----------



## Snowbody

poochie2 said:


> It was so nice to get an email update on Snuggles. The pics break my heart how he came to be in that horrific condition. It should of never happened . So sad.
> So happy he has a good life ahead of him. Yes I have donated and I will donate again. If I had a magical wand every fluff would be loved, clean and well taken care of. We have to do something to stop this.......this board is more than a "Spoiled Malltese" board it is a "Saving Maltese" board because of all the generous hearts:wub:
> Jenna


Jenna - thank you so much for your donation and your kind words about SM.:grouphug: I really think that we have times when we go into battle for some of these cases. It seems like it's such an uphill battle and we can't save all the Maltese but we try to by supporting the wonderful rescue efforts and encouraging adopting shelter and rescue Malts. :wub::wub:


----------



## poochie2

How is Snuggles doing?


----------



## Snowbody

poochie2 said:


> How is Snuggles doing?


Don't know but I send Edie a PM to ask and also see how much we raised.


----------



## RudyRoo

RudyRoo said:


> Sue you are so sweet to organize this, and all while you are hurting yourself! Feel better!
> 
> I just wanted to say that *I am* donating as well, but I can't do it until Friday because I'm a broke grad student with just enough money for groceries until I get paid. Working endless hours for free is awesome!!!:angry: (and don't worry, I have grown very fond of PB&J sandwiches :thumbsup All jokes aside, you can be rest assured that I will donate to that sweet boy. It's the only way I can help right now, but sooner or later I will have a space large enough to help foster. That is my goal!
> 
> Snuggles, you keep fighting Mr.!


I'm finally snuggling snuggles! Got paid and donated to that sweet baby!


----------



## suzimalteselover

I just donated 100.00 off of Sue's link in first post for Snuggles.


----------



## Snowbody

RudyRoo said:


> I'm finally snuggling snuggles! Got paid and donated to that sweet baby!


Leigh - thanks so much for the donation. I know the PB& J routine. I know I'm old (59) but when I started working at CBS News just out of college I was making $96 a week (and then taxes taken out). So I had some pretty lean times. Even for those days that was such a pittance for a full time job and I even had to work overnight shifts and weekends. :w00t:


suzimalteselover said:


> I just donated 100.00 off of Sue's link in first post for Snuggles.


Suzi - you are a sweetheart. Thanks so much for your donation and caring. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Can't wait to hear updates, both on the totals donated but more importantly, how Snuggles is doing!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Me too, Linda! Can't wait for updates. I've been thinking about Snuggles all day, today. I have been so upset.


----------



## Snowbody

Here's the link to the update on Snuggles:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/114459-snuggles-update-edie.html


----------



## socalyte

Susan, I didn't answer you about Cozette because I was on vacation and only got online very sporadically. She is doing great, no more rehab needed. We went to see the specialist and he was very pleased. She still bunny hops when she is running fast, but she can sit and lie down normally. I didn't realize til later why she never sat-- I thought it was because she was always so busy. She is nicely healed and *wink* ready to be a big sister!


----------



## Snowbody

socalyte said:


> Susan, I didn't answer you about Cozette because I was on vacation and only got online very sporadically. She is doing great, no more rehab needed. We went to see the specialist and he was very pleased. She still bunny hops when she is running fast, but she can sit and lie down normally. I didn't realize til later why she never sat-- I thought it was because she was always so busy. She is nicely healed and *wink* ready to be a big sister!


Great news, Jackie. Now I just read your new post. How's your son doing? If it's not one thing, it's another. :w00t: Hoping all is well.


----------



## socalyte

My son is doing wonderfully, back at work, and he is glad it's all over. I have to admit I enjoyed babying him for that little while. 

The week after surgery he was in a car accident-- a tow truck driver hit his car. Fortunately no injury to either.


----------

